# Brake lever recommendations please



## turbo tim (1 Nov 2007)

Putting my Shorter fixie project together, Retro classic steel jobbie.
Need a front brake, but not sure I like the look of conventional drop bar brake lever, sort of spoils the lines somewhat. So I'm thinking of a lever mounted on the top of the bars adjacent to the stem. 
Anyone able to make a recommendation of which make and where from. Happy to splash out for the right lever. 
Or talk me out of it and I'll fit some DiaCompe levers I've got iin the shed.
Ta.


----------



## bianco (1 Nov 2007)

Dia compes are the way to go.

I bought one from cyclestore.co.uk that have adjustable leverage so they can be used with cantis or v-brakes. Only problem was they took ages to deliver.


Although a little expensive I really wanted the gold finger, it really looks the part.

Just make sure you don't get one that has pull for v-brakes, even a lot of the bmx levers shown on ebay are for v-brakes. They wont work well.

Good luck


----------



## peejay78 (1 Nov 2007)

i'm using a diatech gooldfinger, it could be what you're looking for. nice and discrete. you can see it in this picture...


----------



## peejay78 (1 Nov 2007)

in fact, here's one on my fuji, closer...


----------



## spandex (1 Nov 2007)

get the cane creek 200tt they are sweet as nuts


----------



## turbo tim (1 Nov 2007)

As someone else on another forum pointed out, brake hoods are very handily placed for when you are climbing, out of the saddle stylee.


----------



## harman_mogul (2 Nov 2007)

Standard Tektro drop brake lever said to be very good -- fitted by Pearsons to their Touche fixed bikes. If you want to pay more for the same thing with a prestige brand go for Cane Creek. Or alternatively Shimano R600.


----------



## mickle (2 Nov 2007)

Nice bar set up Spondex, Answer Hyperlite bar-ends! Scarce.


----------



## peejay78 (3 Nov 2007)

those cane creek levers look cheap.

the bar extenders make it look like a reindeer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Nov 2007)

peejay78 said:


> those cane creek levers look cheap.
> 
> the bar extenders make it look like a reindeer.



you ain`t half critical, its only bloomin bike


----------



## peejay78 (4 Nov 2007)

it's a nice bike.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Nov 2007)

it actually is quite nice without drops, maybe bullhorns would of been nice, but its smart i`ll give it that.


----------



## mickle (4 Nov 2007)

peejay78 said:


> it's a nice bike.



Weighs a ton mind.


----------



## spandex (4 Nov 2007)

peejay78 said:


> those cane creek levers look cheap.
> 
> the bar extenders make it look like a reindeer.



the cc 200tt's are £29.99 for the set so not that cheap.

and the barends look like reindeer? ok if thats what you see thats what you see. but it rides f**king grate so if some one thinks it looks like a reindeer thats up to them


----------



## spandex (4 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> Weighs a ton mind.



You say that about mine whats the weight of your *lefree *ha i bet you cant even get yours off the ground by your self?. the paddy is 1/2lb lighter then the langster and thats aul with carbon forks and seat post.

so go and get your self a new set of scales mate.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Nov 2007)

_the paddy is 1/2lb lighter then the langster and thats aul with carbon forks and seat post._

I`m finding that hard to believe but I`ll take your word for it, it must be light as the Langster was a light bike !


----------



## peejay78 (4 Nov 2007)

spandex said:


> the cc 200tt's are £29.99 for the set so not that cheap.
> 
> and the barends look like reindeer? ok if thats what you see thats what you see. but it rides f**king grate so if some one thinks it looks like a reindeer thats up to them



definitely, i see...

a rutting stag in season, reindeer, caribou.


----------



## spandex (4 Nov 2007)

sweet


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (5 Nov 2007)

Are the tiny levers mounted right next to the stem a-la peejay's bike actually any use for braking, or are they more just to satisfy the law in a stylish kinda way. 

I've always had normal road brakes with hoods (because I don't fancy going front brake only, though I so rarely use the rear brake its almost totally redundant!


----------



## peejay78 (5 Nov 2007)

they are very good, lots of power, especially with 105.

to be honest, if they were crappy, i wouldn't use them, because i like brakes, i find them very useful for stopping.


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (5 Nov 2007)

Cool - so they look good and stop well too, perfect.

Although they do fall into my "they look too stylish so I don;t like them" wierd catagory!


----------

